# January 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in January. Good luck

Sharry x


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone. 

I’ve been gone for a while, trying to relax about ttc. Here I am again and hopefully you won’t mind if I start this post off with some symptoms spotting. I’m 11dpo. The last two days I’ve noticed a very bloated full feeling. A Bit nauseated, off food and  flu like. I get a lot of cyclical breast pain as I have pcos and I did have some this month but again, the last two days it calmed down a bit but my breasts feel full and warm. I did a frer this evening just randomly. We’ve been trying for about 18 months so I’m not as crazed about testing as I was so wasn’t expecting anything. I’ve seen so many negatives. There was a line. Not so faint that you have to squint, an actual line. I couldn’t stop shaking. Since then I googled everything and so now a bit nervous about chemicals etc probably more as I’m 39. I also did a clearblue digital but that said not pregnant. I know they have a higher miu so I’m going to try... try and wait until the weekend to test again, that’s roughly when I’m due. I did open the clearblue test up as I read that someone else did that, but there are two sticks in there so I don’t really know what I’m looking at. One had two lines though. I’m excited nervous. So strange to be here saying all this.


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

I’m on day 4 of tww of FET . I am taking loads of medication progynova, lubion (injectable progesterone) cyclogest, prediserone, clenaxe.  But since day 2 after transfer I have been feeling like I am desperate for a wee first thing in a morning. I often feel like this a few days before my period. Does this mean it hasn’t worked?


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Crikey, how quiet is this board?

EC on Monday and dreading the insanity that is the 2WW. 


How are you both doing?


----------



## Scwatts (Aug 10, 2018)

Currently 6dp5dt and feeling like it’s all over 😩 this morning have woken up with lots of cramping that feels like period is on its way. Trying not to symptom spot or compare it to my FET in August. My FET worked but unfortunately ended up in a chemical. This time I have no symptoms at all x


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi SCWatts, 
It's still early days, your hormones will be all over the place from the treatment in general. This was a fresh cycle for you wasn't it? Have you tested yet? I wouldn't really expect anything to show on things like clearblue as their detection levels are higher, but what about a FRER? 

It is possible to be pregnant with no symptoms too. 

Massive hugs. 

x


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi ladies, 

Hoping I can join. Transfer day today, and one fresh grade A blasto on board. This is our second cycle, first was cancelled as I was a poor responder so to be honest having a bit of a celebration that we've managed to get this far this time! 

OTD is 31st Jan, so settling in for the insanely slow 12 day wait. 

X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Hoping I can join too. But not sure this thread is that active?? Let me know if anyone wants to chat. 

Transferred today 2 x 3 day embryos. Donor Eggs. Had no luck with Own eggs. Loads of uterine issues - so tiring. 

OTD is 3rd of Feb. 

Just resting up and trying to stay off dr google.


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi LuckyE

Welcome to the board! It is v quiet, but Blodyn and I have just come off the Dec/Jan cycle board and that was deathly quiet! 

Sounds like you've had a long journey, bless you. I'm really hoping this is your time, keeping everything crossed for you. 

I've stayed off Google so far but it is so hard - I don't really feel anything yet, I'm 2dp5dt. My boobs are sore but that's probably down to the pesky progesterone! 

Sending love x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks ThePhysiosWife - love the name.  Reminds me of The Good Wife. 

It's going to be hard not trying to feel implantation especially when you've had a blast transferred.  

I was thinking just now that I haven't had any progesterone symptoms - no sore boobs. Or maybe it hasn't built up enough. I've only been taking it for a few days. 

I'm gonna come off google from tomorrow!


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey all, how are you managing? 

LuckyE - good luck, can I ask what your uterine issues are? 

PT's Wife, how are you doing?  


For me, it's not even 2 weeks I have to wait, but still, it's taking an age, each day is dragging. OTD is Monday and it feels like an eternity away. I was planning on buying a couple of FRER today but snowed in so that's at least kept me at bay for another day. I found it more manageable last time to know my result before the official blood test so when I got the call I was already expecting it if that makes sense? I know the BETA will still give me the same result, just in a numbers figure. 

Strange, I was really hopeful right up until we came home. Since then I just feel like I'd best start planning how to get my weight down again for the next round (didn't shift it all after the October one) and get back on the supplement routine, maybe look at holding off for 5DT instead of 3DT... so much questioning of choices.  


How much medication are you all on post ET?


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey all.

LuckyE - how are you doing?

Hi Blodyn   I feel your pain. I'm now 4dp5dt and it seems like time is going backwards. The bubble of positivity straight after transfer has definitely gone. I caved in and bought some FRER from Amazon but hubby found them and has hidden them, so even if I wanted to test I can't! Trying to hold off as long as possible but like you finding it hard, even though I know deep down it's FAR too early to be testing. I've got to wait until next Thursday too! Plus my clinic don't do a blood test - they solely rely on the pee sticks   My boobs are very sore, and I did have a few twinges but everything I've read has suggested that is more than likely down to the progesterone. Im my mind too I'm already mentally preparing for a frozen transfer. 

I've come off all medication now apart from those pesky progesterone pessaries (try saying that fast!) - 400mg twice a day, but I'm taking a pregnancy multi-vitamin too. I'm still having acupuncture a few times a week, but that's more for relaxation now more than anything else.  

Hold on in there Blodyn, always here if you need to vent/chat! xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hiya!

Blodyn - I am completely the same. I've sent an email to my clinic planning the FET (that's if I have any)  and what I want to do differently.  I too am beginning to regret going for a 3 day transfer.  At least with a 5DT it begins to burrow in the next day so there's less chance for it to move about.  That's my theory, anyway  

And I've asked for a natural FET not medicated as I had a better lining on natural. 

Maybe working on your weight might distract you? That's what I'm doing. I feel positive when I'm planning stuff. Stops me from dwelling. 


My Uterine issues - where do i start? i always had fibroids but really good lining. No adenomyosis. After the fibroids op - my troubles started. Thin lining, adeno.... adeno is where  AF bleeds into the uterus wall. When you have adeno the lining isn't that clear to see on scans. Before my lining was fab.

I have started surrogacy , though, (I have some other embryos in Greece) but that's stalled due to their red tape.  

Would love to catch a break! 

ANYWAY, breathe!

I'm on 400 g twice a day.  I don't have any sore boobs from the progesterone. Just a metallic taste but that was there from the day of the transfer. I'm hoping things will change as the days progress. I need a sign.   


TPW - how come you've come off estrogen? Is yours a natural cycle?  Do you want to do a blood test? Have you tried your GP. My GP will do mine for me. But I won't get same day results.  I was thinking it would be good to know what was happening regardless of the outcome. 

At least you two are testing at the same time! I'm rooting for you. 

Did either of you get any frozen from your cycles?

God, I feel like I can't stop talking. Going for a walk!


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey ladies

Equally going insane. Had one blasto put back on Saturday and been given OTD of 1st, but might test a day early as you have same transfer date as me physioswife?


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Amal. 

Welcome. 

What are you doing to stop from going insane 

I've got so much work to do but can't concentrate.


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Another day done! Go us!  

PT's wife, so glad it's not just me, thought my sudden earth bump was my body telling me not this time missus! I'm trying not to symptom spot, seriously though, nature is wicked. My very sore and huge uterus could be down to the shed loads of hormones I'm taking - if it fails I think AF will pretty much wipe the entire sanitary shelf of boots out. 

LuckyE - what made you dedide for a 3dt? I'm always to terrified they won't make it to 5. I've adeno too, and i'm wondering how big a part its playing - periods are horrific. My lining was very good for both transfers but the uterus is like concrete. No frozen for me, they suggested the 3rd be put back in the freezer, I just went all in and said pop them all be back in, for the chance of 1 making it to freezing thawing and being put back in then getting pregnant - if it was going to work it could go in now. Still told less than 1% chance of triplets, happy for that or a twin pregnancy so why not? If i had to do a fet it would mean another month before a fresh round if that makes sense?

Welcome Amal, were you on the reprofit thread at onepoint?


Meds for me, oestrogen x3, progesterone x 2 and vaginal progesterone in the morning (thats a bugger as your alarm goes off half an hour early so you can stay in bed whilst the cream is absorbed) inhoep (heprin), steroids and aspirin. If it doesn't stick with all that i might superglue my cervix closed next time! haha


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Blodyn - I know. It was a fit of madness saying I want a 3 day transfer. I just thought to try it as I've never had it as I know my next goes would be FETS. 

I would do the same - put all 3 in.  I know they're excellent (donor) so it's all down to me.  

I used to have horrific AFs but after the fibroid op they died down but loads of clots still... who knows what part it plays. It also depends how much of it there is etc etc.  Does your uterus normally swell up or feel sore? I do notice tenderness around AF time. I wonder if that's the bulkiness  as my uterus is the size of 3 months or something like that.... 

I'm on oestrogenx 4, patches x 3, progesterone x 2 (vaginally) asprin, inohep and predinolone. - Are you cycling abroad? I can't remember what thread you and PTW have come off?

So today the goal is to stay off google. I'll only be annoyed if BFN and think - why did I waste all that time??


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Blodyn- No not on reprofit but I cycled Jan 2016 which resulted in my daughter - dont know if you cycled around then too?

Yep staying off google - it doesnt help anyway (she says with google open)! One lady's BFP Sore boobs are another's period/progesterone. I looked back on the forum I was on when I got my BFP and i literally wrote "felt really disheartened as didnt have any symptons" - which has made me feel better reading that back. 

I tested 3 dp5dt "to make sure the trigger was gone". Tbh I think it just made me feel good having some control back! I hate the injections as I always feel rotten on it but I prefer that to the waiting. I wont test again until official though I think - with my BFP i literally dont think it would have shown up a day earlier as it was really pale anyway on OTD. 

Wishing you all the strength to stay off google x


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Can I join this thread?  I had ET on Monday 21.01.2019 ( also my wedding anniversary - 7 years). It's now 3dp5dt and I'm going insane. Want to stay off Google but failing miserably. 2ww is horrendous. 

Alittle about me. After the NHS cycles we moved to New clinic and went for Access Fertility Refund Programme. Started a fresh cycle. EC was on 16th January. However my consultant told me my lining had decreased from 8.4mm to 5.3mm and they wanted to cancel the treatment and go for a FET.  Needless to say I was upset and told the consultant we will wait and see how well the embryos do ( as they collected 17 eggs) and how many have made if to blastocyst stage and if the lining doesn't increase we can have a low graded embryo put back in and freeze the better quality ones.  On ET, the lining measured at 8.6 so we decided to have one of the lower quality put back in, freezing the rest. 

Trying so hard not to symptom spot but so hard not too. I never had a BFP so dont have much to compare too but having similar symptoms like cramping on the first 2 days then nothing. No sore boobs, or anything. Feel like this one failed but have to wait and see until OTD which is 2nd February. Desperately want a BFP now. Trying to watch something  Netflix to keep myself sane and my mind off it.  

I noticed you guys are on alot of progestone and Oestrogen. I've only been prescribed Utrogestan pessaries 200mg thrice a day. Just pray g for a miracle really. My problem implantation and somehow my prefect little embryos just don't implant. 

Anyway look forward to hearing from you and baby dust to all


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Bina

Welcome to the 2WW. Its rough isnt it? 

I know me saying it will do nothing to make you feel better but with my BFP i was convinced it had failed - I had none of the symptoms, had no bleeding, boobs were sore during stimms but then got better during 2ww - had slightly ache below ovaries but that was probs residual from the EC and drugs etc. 


Utrogestan is a progesterone supplement - I could have had that but chose Cyclogest purely because I only had to do it twice a day rather than 3 times a day xx


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Amal,

I think I can deal with needles and OHSS and anything relating to treatment better than the actual 2ww. Definately is rough. My breasts were sore after EC but after ET, nothing.  Had cramps.first 2 days then those have stopped too. Have dull aches but could be pessaries. Nothing screaming to be pregnant. But I was like this in the last 2 of my 2wws. I reason with myself that lining wasn't great so shouldn't really have great expectation. Had better lining in the previous cycles. 

On my previous cycles I was on cyclogest too alongside Lubion Injections. Had the endometrial scratch too aswell embryo glue but this time we thought it's the first time we having freah cycle so left out the extras. Although we didn't anticipate the lining to decrease on EC. 

Your OTD is a day before mine. Would you be testing early?  Im always tempted but do actually wait till until OTD and then cry for the next few days after. Happy thoughts now .. Happy thoughts. 

I hope your successful in having a sibling for your DD. Xx


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi littleSt4r

Welcome to the thread and also the madness of 2ww. Lol. Did you have 5day blast put back in? Good luck hun. X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Bina K and Littlest4r . So pleased you’re here. Congratulations on being PUPO.

Bina – sounds like you’ve got a good chance there with 7 blastocysts. And your lining is good!  It might still be too early for symptoms. But so many people don’t get any! I am on 800 mg of progesterone and I don't have any sore boobs. So weird... 

Interesting what you say about implantation. What does your clinic say about it? 

LittleSt4r - Grade b is good. I've got some blasts whcih are BB and I was told that was good! Not AA but still good. And I googled and loads of people had kids from B grades.   

AFM – too early for symptoms but tonight I noticed and yesterday as well my TMI vagina walls were really spongy. It was difficult to get the pessary up. Anyone else have that? I don’t think it means anything as I vaguely remember having that happen in the past and not when doing IVF. But many years ago… so maybe it's not a symptom after all... So hard not to symptom spot but I couldn't help noticing that! 


Anyway, I’m going to chill and watch some Netflix movies tomorrow as well.  That Birdcage film which seems to be trending on *******/instagram and Roma – which is up for an Oscar sounds good. Anyone seen either?


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Another day down, I swear if there is a next time I'm going to set myself challenges for every day as a distraction, pick up a new hobby or something, anything! haha  

How are you all today? 

Welcome to the thread Bina and Littlest4r to the (what I have decided) is the most difficult part of your journey! 


I'm fine, went to buy a FRER in my lunch 30 min yesterday - seriously, 3 shops and not one, they used to be everywhere a decade ago. I must have looked a right dope looking for the sensitivity of each different box, brands seriously need to look at that. So frustrating. The only one that had anything suggesting what their sensitivity was, was superdrug at 20miu but I think FRER is 7 so it's a good 48 double up window for the difference. 

Whats everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Morning ladies, how are you this fine Friday Morning? 

LuckyE, the previous clinic (Birmingham Womens Hospital) just put me on Lubion Injections as well the cyclogest pessaries. But we didn't go back to them after the 2nd failed cycle. We're having our treatment now at Care Fertility Birmingham, and initially our consultant just said because we only ever had FET, to try having fresh ET and we will see how it goes. So I guess it's a trial and error with this little one. I have 6 more in the freezer so if this one doesn't stick we just might have to get some more support for implantation for the next FET. Just hoping this one sticks. As for the spongy walls, I've never heard of that. Maybe you can give the nurses at your clinic a call? 

As for the birdcage, it's depends on what you like. My hubby loved it whereas I hated it. Lol. I won't spoil it for you but it's worth the watch esp now as it gives you something to do in the treacherous 2ww. I'm binge watching everything and anything and then get up to make food for myself and hubby then then back again. House is a tip at the moment but it can all wait after the 2ww. Lol.

LittleSt4r, Grade b is good embryo. Previously i had a 4BB put back in, unfortunately it didn't work (more to do so with implatation) but neihter did the prefect 4AA. I had a grade b put back in now too so fingers crossed for us. Oh my OTD is on the 2nd February. 

Blodyn76, your comment about FRER made me smile. You'll find loads when you're not looking for these but when you want one, everywhere it's sold out. It's like the world's plotting against us. Lol. As for a hobby or a distraction, I was telling my husband I'm learning to knit tomorrow (and watching you tube tutorials) to keep my mind off this waiting period. He thinks I'm just crazy. So what are your plans for weekend? 

Amal, hope your doing well. Xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi ladies... Hope today has been productivel. 

For me watching good netflix shows is the way forward.  And cups of tea and biccies! 

Bina - I just loved Birdbox. That's what I meant, not birdcage, the sandra bullock film. I love a monster movie - so thrlling. My brothers have seen it and weren't impresed - they wanted more monster and a different ending but I just found it so moving - I was in tears - I found it all about a story about motherhood. 

Off to watch YOU this evening. Obsessive stalkers - just up my street. 

and the spongy walls - I was thinking maybe it's just the oestrogen making everything so plump! Considering I'm peri-menopausal, it's been a bit of a desert down there as of late.  

Good luck for those testing soon. I think there are a couple testing early.


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi lovely ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA for a few days, trying to stay offline in a bid to maintain my sanity! Fallen behind a bit in this thread but just wanted to say that I'm thinking of each and every one of you and hope you're all doing ok. 

Hi Bina, Amal and Lucky, welcome to the madhouse!   

I'm doing...ok. Granted this is only our second cycle and this is the farthest we've got so far, but I can honestly say this is the hardest part. Would gladly inject myself 10 times a day in the face if I thought it would make these two weeks go any quicker. Thankfully I've been allowed to work from home today and yesterday which has been a godsend, my boss (who knows what we're doing) caught me staring at my computer screen on Wednesday unable to do anything. Being at home means I can work but when I find my mind wandering I can bugger off and do something exciting like the laundry or alphabetise the bookshelf (I'm not joking) 

I had a really wobble on Weds, spent most of the day not just in tears but good old fat sobs. Went to acupuncture and used up all her tissues, that's even before she started sticking needles in me! I've been slightly better the past few days, I've been using the Mindfulness for IVF app when I go up to bed at night and it has helped a bit. Anyone using any podcasts or apps to help them through this torture? 

Symptom-watch: bit all over the place really. Some days I feel nothing at all, other days a few twinges. Still have sore boobs but only when I really jiggle them (much to the husbands delight, he is on his own two week wait of torture - no hanky panky). I've been bone tired the last couple of nights, in bed for 9pm but rationalising that pretty much everything I'm experiencing is down to progesterone (which I've decided is a FACKIN awful drug). 

Wishing you all a wonderfully quick and speedy weekend, not one to wish my life away, but for the next 6 days at least, it can bugger off! 

Hugs, love and loads of positivity hugs to you all x


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Evening ladies, 

LuckyE, don't worry I knew what you meant about the birdbox /birdcage film. I was referring to the same thing (great minds think alike). So you're exactly like my hubby who loved it whereas I hated it. I, like your brothers, wanted to see the monster thing but my hubby said I would top myself  

PhysiosWife, I  haven't tried the podcast nor the IVF app so will look into these, this weekend. Tonight me and hubby having another movie night with homemade nachos (yumyum). I'm sorry you have been having rough few days but we're all here for you if you want to have a rant or rave. Know this that we all know exactly what you are going through and always have a ear to listen to you. Chin up and let pray the following week will hurry up.

Hope the eat of you ladies are doing well. Good luck to all. Xx


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

ThePhysiosWife - bless you hon. The other less talked about symptom of progesterone is feeling depressed-  that with the awfulness of two weeks dont beat yourself up for feeling crap.

Can I ask how long after your embryo transfer you have been told to test? Ive seen some people who have been told to test 10dp5dt whereas we have been told 13 days - i know its not much and would rather be safe but just dont know if my clinic is being reallllllllyyyyy cautious with the dates?


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Amal, that's a good question. I had my transfer on the 21.1.2019 and was told to test on 2.2.2019 so thats 12dp5dt. Not exactly a full 2 weeks. I suppose one full day won't make much of difference but you could call your clinic and ask why they chose to wait 13 days after transfer to test. I know with day 3 embryos normally have longer time to wait as they implant alittle later. Did you have day 5 blastocysts put back in? I do wonder why some clinics say 10 days to test. It does seem like abit too early to test. I Will be calling my clinic and asking the nurses on Monday though.


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Bina, thank you lovely. It's so comforting to know that we're all going through the same thing, however rubbish it may be. 

Hey Amal, how are you? My clinic told me to test 12 days after 5 day transfer, so the 31st, although the recommend 14 days for 3 day transfers. Maybe it varies from clinic to clinic - you transferred last Saturday, same day as me right? I think by then a test will show either way so I don't see an issue with you testing a day earlier on the 31st? Xx


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning all, 

I know, up super early. I actually caved, did a frer yesterday afternoon and it came back +ve with a decent line, however did another this morning and it's much, much feinter, so I think whatever I did have won't be sticking around.  Gutted; but it is a little further along than the last one so even if it is a chemical, we've got this far this round. Will see what the next one has to offer. will still have to do bloods on Monday and knowing me I'll test again tomorrow and on Monday because I like that bit of preparation but I think it'll end up fading completely. 



Bummer.


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

So sorry Bloodyn. 


I know you feel you're out but you can know anything for sure until the bloods. I've seen people on the boards have faint lines but then the bloods are good. 

Please keep us updated on the other tests.  Am really hoping it's a stayer.


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi ladies, 

What a roller coaster this journey is. 

So, i nipped out and bought some superdrug ones. Used this mornings sample and did a test on that -ve. I did another from a 10am sample this morning, clear but feint +ve - it's sensitivity is 20iu, I've used the 2 pack of FRER so can't do another of those which is 7iu I think? I still think it's something on the way out but have to wait and see. Why can't things be simple. 

Unfortunately I can't test again tomorrow as I've got to inject ovitrelle later as part of the mediation pathway I'm on so it'll throw any test I do tomorrow. I knew the injection was coming up hence my impatience, I will get the beta call on Monday in work and didn't really want to deal with a BFN in the middle of the office. 

I'm going out this afternoon and buying myself the biggest chocolate cake i can find! haha 

Hope you're all well? x


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Morning ladies, 

Blody, the faint lines seem like a positive thing to me and I've have read loads of times how faint lines do actually lead to BFP. I really pray for you that you get your BFP. Fingers crossed for you hun. Xx


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello ladies , may I jump on to here for now please, im now officially in the 2 ww somewhere id never thought id be or get to this stage, so all very emotional and scary/exciting/unreal, technically I should be in the February testers as my OTD isn't until 8th February, single lady aged 35, I had first iui yesterday, natural cycle but a trigger shot , had to have it under sedation too but that wasn't as bad as I imagined and the staff were so kind to me, made all the difference , I m not holding out much hope at all as got lots of factors going against me and think I will be too nervous/ upset to actually do a test on the 8th so think I will just wait for the next AF due around 11th February ish and go from there! im on a 3 cycle package of iuis so will just start aiming for the next one of those sending everyone here lots of calm positive vibes and thoughts try and keep busy and remember it is out of our hands , hoping for lots of beautiful BFPs for everyone! 

also,although I have red as much as I can any tips for the next 2 weeks dos and donts, im of course avoiding heavy lifting and hot baths anything else any of you are doing or advise as its my first time thank you x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations on being Pupo MollyMartha. I'm also a February tester, too.   You sound like you've got the right mindset, planning the next round. 

Blodyn - how you doing? 

I am now 6 days past a 3 day transfer... no symptoms... no sore breasts... no aches and pains... perfectly normal. I know people say there are loads of people who feel nothing but those people usually  say they didn't have any symptoms except for the spotting... or the migraine or the stabbing pains that had them doubled over in agony.  

How's everyone else getting on? I hope they're feeling optimistic?


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

Mollymartha, welcome to the thread. I'm a February tester too on the 2nd. You said you were nervous to test a d will wait for AF to appear. I'm not sure about the others but I've never had bleed during my 2ww and once I've got my BFN and I've stopped the pessaries, AF makes an appearance after few days. Anyway I wish you all the best. Keep us updated. 

LuckyE, I'm exactly like you and feel no symptoms at all. After Thursday all the cramps and pains have stopped. I have no sore boobs. I feel 'too normal' so I guess I'm out. I know anything can happen but I'm already thinking ahead about the FET. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. X


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Welconme MM - no advice really, most women carry on as normal, other than avoiding certain foods and so on. 

Like Bina, I've never bled in the 2ww, its took a few days following the stopping of the hormones and then all hell breaks lose! I'm totally dreading it. I've bought the incontinence sheets for the bed already and have the decent pain killers picked up from the GP. 

Another day down. Couldn't really qualify any test today due to the injection yesterday but went ahead and it's still +ve, not that it means anything as I would have tested +ve anyway. Don't even know why I did it. These last few days have really been a head mess. I think if I do it again I'll just get signed off for the 2WW. 

Beta tomorrow, along with the inco pads I also bought 2 rings of soft almond and pineapple cheese. This will go someway to mitigating the frustration I'm sure!


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey Blodyn, good luck with the beta blood test tomorrow. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck Blodyn. 

MM - I have carried on as normal this 2WW. I even went swimming today.  All clinics have their own dos and don'ts but they so no mad exercising and heavy lifting. 

Bina K - Any symptoms yet? I'd like to say I've got mild stomach cramps but they're so so mild I feel that I've willed them on or that it's the progesterone or that I get them every month but I just don't notice. I think it's the last option. 

I've got 4 pregnancy tests which expire this month. They say they detect pregnancy 6 days before AF is due. ... so tempted... OH is like just test on test day but I don't know. 

 PTW and everyone else...


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Morning everyone,

Mollymartha - welcome to the thread! Agree that you have the right frame of mind but hoping for a BFP for you! I was told to eat 3 or 4 brazil nuts every day as they contain high amounts of selenium which help the uterine lining. I hate brazil nuts too so I really had to force them down! I'm really missing my baths at the moment! 

Blods - I literally have all my fingers and toes crossed for your beta today - thinking of you lots. I overheard one of the nurses at my clinic say to a lady "a line is a line" so I'm really hoping you have a sticky one there. 

Bina & LuckyE - hope you are doing ok ladies. Not long to go now. 

AFM... well I caved. I seriously felt like I was losing my marbles so I woke up yesterday and headed straight to Sainsburys to get a test (much to husband's disgust, but he saw the look on my face and I don't think he'd have dared to stop me). Bearing in mind it wasn't FMU I did one FRER (faint +ve), one Sainsburys cheapy (-ve) and one Clear Blue digital (+ve 1/2 weeks). So a bit confused but it did relax me a little bit, and given me a bit of hope if nothing else - this is the furthest we've ever got so if it does turn out to be a chemical at least we know we can get 'pregnant'. Won't test now until OTD on Thursday and I guess we'll know either way - AF was due yesterday and I'm usually pretty regular! 

Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## amal141 (Jul 1, 2015)

Physioswife - AHHH fingers crossed for you - I didnt test positive on sainsburys till after I got my BFP - i dont think they are that sensitive even though they say they pick up 15 HCG

Blodyn- thinking of you and hoping today went well. 

Welcome mollymartha

AFM - Trying not to read into my body. I vomited really randomly about 3 days after ET although i wasnt feeling sick. Had a bit of cramping and then last few days been having hot flushes which can be a symptom of both early pregnancy and the pessaries. Today I vomited after a decaf coffee, and coffee was one of my big morning sickness triggers when i was pregnant. But i know all of these things can be pessary symptoms. Last time i had no symptoms so I was kind of hoping for the same this time!


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Morning all, 

Lucky - if they expire they're hardly wasted if you use them, are they?  I think I've used about 10 these last few days. My best friend commented I've spent more on tests than I did on my flights!  

Bina not being symptomatic doesn't mean much, just that hormones aren't right up there yet, I do have other children and one of them the only reason I knew I was pregnant was because of repeated tests, no symptoms whatsoever. She's 19 and driving so gives me massive nausea symptoms now..... 

Amal, I had never experienced flushes till this month, I now have a whole new sympathy for menopausal women. 

PT's wife Praying it's a sticky for you! FRER pick up at 7, clear blue digital at 25, Sainsburys I'm not sure of, but give it 2 days and it should be over the 50 and picking up on pretty much any test going. 



AFM, I had my Beta it came back as 27 and that was with a bit of support from the ovitrelle 2 days prior so pretty much non viable whatever it was. Not the end of the world, the pain in the bum is we physically can't fit another cycle in until May, and that will be a struggle, it'll more than likely be June, it'll also be our last bloody go.  I'm going to book in for a private scan to see how the cyst is, one thing I have had is massive adhesion pain, my uterus is huge and I can palpate pretty much the lot of it. Sneezing has been really painful along with stretching out when sleeping at times. If the cyst is as huge as it was back in October I'll push to have it removed on the NHS and while they're there have a quick tidy up, of clearing what they can away and potentially have a D&C, knowing the next cycle after that will probably be our best shot. 

Back on the diet and excersise wagon. I work for a charity and we've got someone entering the London Marathon so as an org we've all dedicated some miles in support, I was waiting for the results of this before I put mine in 26.2 miles swimming in the whole of April, 26.2 miles running during a week of April (we go to France then so will probably do it there, running is so much easier on flat ground) and a 26.2 mile cycle in a day. So I've got to get myself up to that standard. The swimming will be a piece of cake, that's less than a mile a day. Running will be a fair bit tougher, I can just about manage 5k with a bit of walking, urgh. Cycling, not sure how I'll manage that in a day, maybe I'll set strava again and do it in France where it's all flat. I live in North Wales so nothing is flat, even the walk from my garden is on a small incline! They say putting things in black and white make a dedicated commitment, so it'll be all over my ******** once I get the official BFN tomorrow. 


Anyway, they're my targets, that will be my focus, distraction. I'll be back to have a nosey and see how you all get on. Wishing you all the very, very best of luck x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Blodyn - I am so sorry  . I think it's always good when there's signs of implantation. I'm really glad you have a plan. I was thinking it was a triathlon at first on the same day - had to read twice  .  I'm preparing for the Great Swim in Wales in July. 3k... But the goal is to loose 1/2 a stone before the next try.  It's nice to have challenges, makes you feel less helpless. 

AFM - not much to report. Did a test yesterday. on day 5 of what would be a 5 day transfer - BFN Will do a test tomorrow and Thursday! We live in hope...


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

Blodyn, I'm so sorry hun. I've been through 2 failed cycles in the past and know how exactly how you feel. I'm glad you have a plan in place. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next round. Take care and be kind yourself. 

LuckyE, day 5 is too early to test hun. I really hope it a stayer for you. AFM, no symptoms at all, not even a cramp now even with pessaries. I hold on to hope that it's one of those where I'm pregnant with no symptoms (pray is all I can do). It really would be a miracle if that pee stick turns positive on Saturday (only 5 more days to go). I'm tempted to test early but I'm too scared i knew all along it's a negative and confirming it so wouls onlu make me feel miserable. I live in hope. X

TPW, awww got everything crossed for you hun. 2 out of 3 tests is a good sign. Xx

Amal, every pregnancy is different hun. But your symptoms do seem like turning toward positive. When is your OTD? 

Hello and sane swift 2ww to the others I've missed out. X


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

I know Bina K - I'm holding on to the same hope. That no symptoms is a good thing


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Could the 2ww be any more of a head wreck? I'm supposed to go for a repeat bloods today but as per our lovely weather I'm well and truly snowed in. We live up a mountain in North Wales. Anyway, I had a few tests left, 1 being the First Response Rapid Result, it's sensitivity being 50miu and it's shown as positive. Meaning my numbers have doubled from Monday (given they were 27) I know I need the bloods to confirm, but I can't get to the bloomin' clinic 5 miles away. Unless I walk, and to be honest, 5 miles in the snow isn't that appealing!  

How is everyone else? Enjoying a snow day from work?


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Ok, so maybe Rapid result isn't 50miu, I managed to escape the wilderness around lunch time and got another Beta, my 1pm beta was 41, so it's gone up by 14. Still not doubled. Poop.


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Evening ladies, 

Blodyn, what a roller coaster. This definately messes with your head space on top of the stressful 2ww.

LuckyE, today I got dark brown discharge (sorry TMI) and now i know I'm out. It's too late for implantation bleed and given the fact that I had this brown discharge with my last 2 failed IVF attempt which were BFN, it just history repeating itself. Had a good cry as my hopes for sept / oct baby have gone. I know I have more embryos In the freezer but it make me feel miserable thinking how many more attempts will it take before one sticks and how much more heartache i can actually endure. 

I will keepnyounposted with updates but wish all you  lovely ladies BFP. Xx


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? 

Well ''twas the night before OTD and the physio and his wife are prepping for the worst...

I was feeling really positive after two clear positives with Clear Blue digital and FRER. Could see those pink lines getting darker and darker on FRER and started to get our hopes up. Then yesterday I woke up and felt weird...can't really describe it but no sore boobs anymore and felt as if AF was coming. I did a FRER  with fmu and it was still positive but I thought the line was ever so fainter than Monday, then I went home from work at lunchtime and stupidly did the second Clear Blue digital which came back as a very stark NOT PREGNANT. Granted it wasn't fmu but it knocked the wind out of my sails. 

I haven't done any more tests - won't do now until tomorrow morning but we are ready for bad news. I've already tapped out drafts of the messages we're going to send to parents and in-laws to break the news to them. Yes, I have gone genuinely mad. 

Blodyn - still keeping everything crossed for you my lovely. 🤞🏼 
Bina - keep strong honey, it's not over till OTD (yes I know I am not listening to my own advice!) so I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. 
Lucky - day 5 is super early lovely so keep positive! Lots of sticky thoughts coming your way! 

Will let you all know how I get on tomorrow but already looking forward to a nice glass of red at the weekend and a FET in March! 

Xx


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey all, 

Bina brown discharge indicates stale blood, it's not fresh so not over just yet. 

PT's wife, the CB digital ones do need a higher concentration, and FRER are notoriously temperamental. Fingers are tightly crossed for your beta tomorrow.  Will they check your progesterone too? 

AFM, I've googled myself silly, I have symptoms of mild to moderate late onset OHSS, I currently have 10 cysts (corpus follicles) on my left ovary, it's measuring 10cm in diameter, the largest cyst (corpus follicle) is measuring 56mm, there is 465ml of fluid in there but no free fluids, right ovary much better, but given that one is a pile of poo anyway I wouldn't expect it to be giving me too much grief. After the 27 reading I booked in for a scan as I have been really uncomfortable and wanted to rule out the large cyst that has been aspirated twice causing the pain. Anyway, it shown that, I've sent the report to the clinic but they didn't seem too concerned. I was hoping to speak with them following todays results, but only got them after they'd closed so I'll end up speaking with them tomorrow. I know I'm clutching at straws, but as I'd been googling myself silly I'd read that OHSS reduces the rate in which beta can increase too. 

Much love to all x


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

PTW - praying for good betas.

Blodyn - Yes, it's such a head wreck! What's happening with your betas? What has your clinic said?

Bina - I'm not sure... You test on Saturday.. Spotting can happen any time. I wouldn't rule this one out. 

I tested today - 9 days past 3 day transfer - BFN.  Sometimes you just know if you're pregnant and I just don't feel it. I do feel the build up of AF coming and will do the beta on Friday. It's on the NHS so won't get the results till a few days later but feel it's academic.  I'm okay now though.  Although tempted to stop the meds as I'm on so many but OH is making me see it through till the end. i'll stop meds on Sat though.


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

All over for me this morning ladies. Three very negative tests. Whatever was giving us the positives earlier in the week just wasn't viable.  

Still, we have 6 blastos in the freezer so we'll go again as soon as the clinic gives us the green light. 

You've all been such a huge support over the past few weeks, thank you from the bottom of my heart xx


----------

